# Otter,you will kill me yet!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yikes, why are these puppies parked at the ring entrance? It seriously doesn't sound like a good socialization opportunity on either side of the crate door.


Getting and keeping attention is really hard and you do need to proof it, but not to try to train it under impossible sounding conditions. I bummed for you guys. I wish you cold come to my class via the Star Trek transporter.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh,even better- they are not in a crate,but in laps or a cart! I don't know whether to introduce them to Otter or just try to keep his attention as best I can or just quit the class until they are gone. (owner has bitches in both our class and the following class,so can't leave the pups alone.)

Sunday he cried at all the dogs (he wants to play so badly) when he wasn't working. For recalls,though.Jess had everyone else put their dogs away.and Otter ROCKETED to me:amen:. 

I get discouraged,as at 3, Che had his RE:adore:, and I don't seem to be getting anywhere with Otter (well, as long as there are other dogs around:ahhhhh These poodles do things I have never encountered with the whippets!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I had to look up Hovawart images. I can imagine they would be very distracting to owners and their dogs. Otto is going to have his lightbulb moment, just not when puppies are stealing the spotlight


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Well,we are down to one puppy (could be a different puppy,as they all look very similar),but Otter is still obsessed,and she is still at the ring entrance:ahhhhh:. Last week was rally,and once he is AWAY from said pup,he is a rockstar:adore: Otter has the ONLY perfect left pivot in the class,' cause it is his favorite sign:angel:. But during sits/down he whined constantly at the puppy from across the ring-held his sit,but the down was pretty bad.

We soldier on!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad to hear the puppies are mostly gone. The hardest part of this thing is that while you want to proof against distractability at the ring gate and as you enter it should be realistic for the dog to be able to ignore the proof. A well mannered adult dog nearby like an "on deck" dog is one thing, but a wagon full of puppies is entirely unrealistic


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Puppies went to their National.so last week was...better. Still distracted by the ringside dogs-I think he is getting bored,too,as there has been a lot more "blowing me off' of late.(we only work of leash at home) Next session of Sunday classes start next week,and I also booked a private session 10/27 to see if we can get Otter to not freak out when I leave his side:2in1:-I have not been able to walk a rally course in months! Since we are about to quit for the winter,I don't want to leave on a bad note!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Do I recall that you are having Betsy and Linda at your club. If yes, please make sure you go even if you audit for the workshop you will learn lots. It sounds like their train play a game kind of strategy could be really good for your young man.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

yes.they are to be here the week after the June shows (or the week the shows are normally held). Doubt I will get in as "working"but will definitely go to audit!


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

well, the pandemic took care of the TopDog seminar, and it has not been rescheduled yet. Otter is still dog obsessed, since we don't see ANYBODY from Nov-March, and after Che's untimely loss in Dec '19, Otter does not even have a brother with whom he can play.Have not gone back to wed rally class yet, but have been told one of attending former puppy Hovawarts is now aggressive That is all I need, as Otter is apt to pull me down trying to make friends.Looks like my former prediction that I will not live long enough to see this dog in the ring may REALLY BE coming true!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Martha the pandemic has done terrible things to all kinds of plans. It has really set me back with both Lily and Javelin. The interruption really did bad things to Lily getting points in rally Master. She was pretty consistent up through the last trials we made it to last March and although we have restarted I am not sure how in the groove she is yet. I've been making lots of donations to clubs with no points in return.

I used to take a class on Thursday mornings and the people and other dogs were really good for helping Javelin to learn to ignore distractions and to not react to the other dogs. For a year now though I have done much more solo training and our Thursday morning class has turned into a Thursday morning private lesson. Although we have a "judge" and her two dogs it is still pretty sterile and I am now having to work hard again on helping Javvy to deal with distractions. If I could send video I would be finishing open about now...........

I hope you can get things back on a better track with Otter. We miss you also.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

well, Otter is now 5, and even if he never gets into a ring, I know he can do about anything I ask of him. Still going to Sunday am classes, and will resume Wed rally when I can see to get home after class; Nearly killed myself getting home after ring rental in Nov! If I had access to virtual, we would have titles by now. Covid really messed up plans


----------

